# where to get 42" flourescent tube



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

hi guys,

I bought a used aquarium, hagen brand, that has this canopy comes with 42" tubes. My light went off and I am looking for replacement. Do you know where I can get a 42" T8 light?
or if not, how to make a glass canopy, when on top of the aquarium doesn't have any metal frames built in.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I think you need the hagen GLO brand tubes. They're sold in most pet stores I believe.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

call the petsmart in richmond


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

OH THANKS! yea petsmart doesnt have it. It's a special size. 42"


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Try Homedepot or Rona. Or any other light fixture store. T5 bulbs are not specific to just aquariums. However the (K - Kelvin) rating is important especially if you have live plants. Natural sunlight is around 6,400 - 6,700 K so try to keep within those numbers. Some people like a 10,000k bulb mixed with a 6,400 bulb if its 2 bulb system. Any lower of a Kelvin # the bulb will give off a pinkish color, any higher the bulb will give off more of a blue color.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

a 42" T8 bulb, if that's what you need, is a specialty bulb and you might not be able to find it easily at a home improvement store. May be forced to buy the Hagen branded replacement as the other post indicated.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I get my glass tops cut at a local glass shop 
They cut the pieces I need from scrap/off cuts

for my 36 inch long by 1 2inch wide tank I had them cut
2 pieces 12" X 12" I put one across the top at each end
2 pieces 14 inches or longer X 6 inch wide

they fit across the length of the tank resting on the glass on each end

I only need to lift one of the 6 inch strips for most tank work.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

im not growing any plants, so any light that bring vibrant color to the fish is ok. Maybe it's best for me to actually replace the canopy to a glass canopy. But see usually tank comes with the metal trim at the top, and a metal support in the middle, but mine doesnt have that, its just bare glass.
So if I have the glass cut, then how do I support the glass on the aquarium? Sorry I am a newb, hope someone can help. All I see in youtube is tank with nice wooden canopy etc, I need a simple glass canopy where I can slide just a little to give food.


----------



## misteranswer (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking for one too. They are not cheap. King Ed has some LifeGlo and PowerGlo for like $25 - $35. Island Pets in Richmond has some Aquaglo for $32. Those are the places I've found so far. Makes me just wanna replace the whole damn thing.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Consider an Led fixture if all you guys are looking for is general lighting. Those are pretty affordable now and no more bulb replacement. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea i would be ok with led. But the problem is, my tank has no metal trim to support a glass canopy if i am making one. It doesnt even have a middle bracing. How can i build a canopy then? I need my tank to be enclosed.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it frameless tank? I'm not aware of any tanks that uses a metal trim these days...I had a couple of those tanks back in the 1970's. :lol:

Can you take a pic of the top of the tank so we can see what you're dealing with?


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes it is a rimless tank. Maybe the best solution is to keep the canopy, and run that led waterproof strip inside.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Is your tank 48" long? If so, I have some new 48" LED coming and you can use it as it has the mounting bracket that sits on outside rim of your tank. But you do have to lose the canopy.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea but how to close the canopy? I need some glass somewhat to close it on top.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't need to close it unless you have jumping fish.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea i do need to close it  fish jumps hehe


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

looking at your pictures. Your tank has a black rim. You can buy a glass top. The tank doesn't look that big. It doesn't need a cenetr brace.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

otherwise you can buy a plastic flat rod that u cut to fit and it has slots that act as sliders in it. you put one on each side and one in the middle.im pretty sure king eds has them or u can buy precut ones that are hinged .


----------

